# Finished up on the Teryx...



## bhmudder32

Just finished up doing some things to my teryx. Put a Warn Bumper, Viper 4000 with synthetic, snorkels with a inline belt fan and a Custom cover, Stereo, VFJ Stage 3 clutches, Switch panel, and inside lights. Also turned the shocks up a tad and I am now at almost 19" in the front and 18 3/4 in the rear


----------



## bruterider27

Looks good


----------



## bigdigger1527

looks kick*** man, that monsta box lit up looks sick !:309149:


----------



## IBBruin

In-line belt fan? Educate me on that one.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks GREAT! :rockn:


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

looks awesome! Greatest looking teryx i have ever seen!!:309149:


----------



## bhmudder32

The inline belt fan gets is a blower that I put in my belt snorkel that sucks in air faster and pushes the hot air out of my belt box faster. Helps keep the belt cooler.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Nice .. I see your from my area man..Check ur pm's


----------



## IBBruin

bhmudder32 said:


> The inline belt fan gets is a blower that I put in my belt snorkel that sucks in air faster and pushes the hot air out of my belt box faster. Helps keep the belt cooler.


Picture?


----------



## bhmudder32

Ill have to get one this weekend man I am not with it right now.

this is the blower though
Amazon.com: Rule 140 Marine Bilge Blower (3-Inch, Inline): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## phreebsd

you can buy the blowers that exhaust the engine compartment on a inboard motor boat..


----------



## Polaris425

^ Now THAT, is a good idea!


----------



## IBBruin

I clicked on the link, that's what that is. I didn't see a cfm for that blower but I assume it's greater than the cfm created by the clutches themselves. If it wasn't, it would act like a restriction at higher engine rpm's unless it's connected by separate duct work. I'm sure all of that's been thought about but I'd be interested in seeing how it's connected. I know at hi rpm's, my belt exhaust blows pretty hard.


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks good. And I really like the belt fan idea.


----------



## IBBruin

filthyredneck said:


> Looks good. And I really like the belt fan idea.


Me too.


----------



## bhmudder32

Well the nice think about the fan is that when you are stopped on the trail you just leave that blower on and it pushes alot of the heat in the box out. I love this fan it pushes a ton of air and is very quiet.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Hey how did u install that fan.. ive had that idea but never new there was a fan small enough to do.. .


----------



## bhmudder32

I got the fan I posted above, put a 3" to 2" rubber reducer on each side then just cut that out of my belt intake snorkel. Then just put attached my snorkel on each side


----------



## yard_dawg

do you run the fan at all times you are riding? If not will it cause restriction on the air that is pushing through ?. Man will would like this on my teryx if it works well. Thanks


----------



## bhmudder32

it works pretty well, I run it alot but not all the time, it still blows out just like normal when the fan is off. Now I am sure it is restricted some but when you kick that fan on it all blows out pretty quick


----------



## bshattuck87

Are you running one on the exhaust snorkel or intake snorkel for the belt?

Brenton


----------



## bhmudder32

you can run it on either one. I just run it on the intake side.


----------



## bshattuck87

I would of ran one on the exhaust side, because those blowers are made to 'suck' air out of I/O boats and work very effiecently. However, I doubt it truly matters. Neat idea though, props to you! Also, the bike looks sick!

Brenton


----------



## IBBruin

If mounted on the exhaust side, I'd be more concerned about the heat having an effect on the life of the fan. It may not have any effect on it, just something to think about.


----------



## teryxrider1979

I see that this is a pretty old post, but did you ever take any pics of your fan set up?


----------



## HeadC1

Mine is also ran on the intake side of the snorkle. I was thinking of running on the exhaust side but talked to some guys at mud nationals already running it on the intake side and said it worked great so I went with what was proven. It seems to work as a booster even at high rpm's, it really moves a lot of air. I believe mine is a 3" fan but the 3"x2" coupling was too large, had to stretch a straight 2" rubber coupling over it, took a little hot water to soften it up. lol Also I thought about putting 2 wye's and having the fan offset from the snorkle so it would never restrict air flow but never tried it and don't think it needs it. IMO this is a very beneficial mod for any teryx owner.


----------



## 03maxpower

bhmudder32 said:


> Ill have to get one this weekend man I am not with it right now.
> 
> this is the blower though
> Amazon.com: Rule 140 Marine Bilge Blower (3-Inch, Inline): Sports & Outdoors


Sweet I thought about getting a drag clutch off vfj and doing this to the brute but looks like im selling the brute. Looks like possibly a new teryx for my new canvas:rockn:


----------

